# Starting point The Cube-- New Cube Rescape



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi All, The Cube 12" Started in June 2013 Had a algae problem when i started this little one but got it under control with triple dosing liquid Co2  Am now running Diy Co2 with a bell system Re started on 10 October 2013 And is now home to 4 happy Amano shrimp All going well so far some pics the last pic is how it looks to day


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi All ,This is a pic i took when out for a walk that gave me the idea for the scape in the Cube  Sorry should have posted this pic first


----------



## John S (31 Dec 2013)

Looking very healthy Roy


----------



## sa80mark (31 Dec 2013)

Very nice mate, i like the use of the large pebbles, I've got a very similar type of stream right next to my house, brilliant for inspiration,  I can see where your going with this tank, definitely worth watching


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi John s Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2013)

Hi sa80mark,Thank you As you said Little streams are brilliant for Inspiration And lots of free stones to


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2013)

Looks super healthy in there Roy, well done!


----------



## roge21 (1 Jan 2014)

Looking very clean and healthy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2014)

Hi Deano 3 Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2014)

Hi alex 08, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2014)

Hi Ian , Thank you  Learning From you and others   With all of your superb info and Aquascapes


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2014)

roge21 said:


> Looking very clean and healthy


 
Hi roge 21 Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)

Hi All, After my last post i changed the lighting from one 24w 6500k GLF bulb to a 30w LED flood light 6500k .I love the shadows ,water ripple and even the shrimp cast shadows as they move  And the plants are pearling nicely Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)

Hi darren636 Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2014)

Hi James, Thank you  I Love getting Ideas from nature  Well she does it better. True Inspiration


----------



## mitchelllawson (12 Jan 2014)

do you dose any ferts?

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2014)

mitchelllawson said:


> do you dose any ferts?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


 
Hi Mitchelllawson, Yes i use Seachem Flourish 1/2 a mL a week  1/4 mL Wednesday & 1/4 mL Sunday And a 3Lt water change once a week  Ho and the substrate has fert tabs that i replace every 3-4 months


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2014)

Hi aliclarke86, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Jan 2014)

Hi All, Love the look of this little one  But was a bit disappointed As the plants covered the DW  So next time will have to make this bolder But added some extra DW and a touch of moss  One pic


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Jan 2014)

Hi Ady34, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jan 2014)

Hi Deano3 Thank you


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

My kind of jungle, looks very healthy  nice little tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jan 2014)

Hi LondonDragon , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2014)

Hi Dw1305,Thank you


----------



## clone (21 Jan 2014)

Woow looks like a proper river bed nice one..where are the shrimies love the sence of scale as well


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2014)

Hi James D, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2014)

clone said:


> Woow looks like a proper river bed nice one..where are the shrimies love the sence of scale as well


 

Hi Clone,Thank You for your kind words  The Shrimps are shy  But are very happy


----------



## darren636 (23 Jan 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Clone,Thank You for your kind words  The Shrimps are shy  But are very happy


  how do you know? They could be planning a violent uprising against their overlord!


----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Jan 2014)

HahA 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason King (23 Jan 2014)

great looking tank, very interesting


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2014)

Hi Ian Holdich, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2014)

Hi Troi, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Jan 2014)

Hi  MARKCOUSINS, Thank you


----------



## kirk (26 Jan 2014)

Nice tank like the river bed look with the use of pebbles. I've not managed to pull the pebble look off like that yet..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Jan 2014)

Hi Kirk, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2014)

Hi All, Quick update, Think its time for a trim on this little one  I Love the red on the Lud


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Feb 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (7 Feb 2014)

Are you using yeast for CO2?, If not where is that inverted cup for?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Feb 2014)

Hi Edvet, Yes DIY Co2 The cup is the bell part


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)

clone said:


> Woow looks like a proper river bed nice one..where are the shrimies love the sence of scale as well


 

Hi clone,  The shrimp are out and about  Some pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Feb 2014)

Hi uru, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Feb 2014)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2014)

Hi All, Gave the Cube a trim About 2 weeks ago but was i not happy So done a makeover  The Lud i cut back i have replaced the stems Well you will see in the pics One as it was then the trim the Last two the makeover as it looks now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Mar 2014)

Hi All, Well the plants have gone mad 8 days later  Time for another trim soon  3 pics


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Mar 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Mar 2014)

Hi Jafooli, Thank you


----------



## Four50 (5 Mar 2014)

Looking great


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Mar 2014)

Hi Edvet, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (5 Mar 2014)

Now how about some Boehlkea fredcochui in there.


----------



## StevenA (5 Mar 2014)

Looking good, great advert for DIY Co2  Do you use the one bottle or have you got two or more on the go, and how often do you need to change them?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> Now how about some Boehlkea fredcochui in there.


Hi Edvet,  I would love to but at this point there is no heater in the CubeThe shrimp seem to be ok with this Maybe i will put a heater in


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Mar 2014)

StevenA said:


> Looking good, great advert for DIY Co2  Do you use the one bottle or have you got two or more on the go, and how often do you need to change them?


Hi StevenA, Thank you  Just one bottle 80g sugar- 2.5ml spoon of yeast  And i change the bottle once every 5 days. I start the new bottle on day 4 then change on day 5  ho it runs 24/7 too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Mar 2014)

Hi LondonDragon , Thank you


----------



## Fern (6 Mar 2014)

looks great!  Love the contrast between the red and green


----------



## Edvet (6 Mar 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> I would love to but at this point there is no heater in the Cube


 They can  take 22 degrees celcius.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Mar 2014)

Edvet said:


> They can  take 22 degrees celcius.


Will have to get a temp reading of the cube over the next week or so   The blue tetras would look so cool  Edit put in a temp probe 23.7c 23.9 that's with the lights on during the day night temp ?? Heat from the internal filter will help during the night  So could get some blue tetras .Well soon anyway  Edit Night time temp 22.5 Looking good will go to the LFS and see if they have blue tetras in stock Thanks for the idea Edvet


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

Hi All, Update time  Plants growing well and no Algae  Some pics 

[DOUBLEPOST=1395491338][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395491399][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395491465][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395491521][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1395491585][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2014)

stunning how are your red so red lol very nice mate


----------



## Jason King (22 Mar 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> stunning how are your red so red lol very nice mate



Thank you Started this tank off with a 25w 6500k CFL bulb After about 3-4 months changed to a  30w 6500k Floodlight The Lud  just took off and the red colour just got eye popping [DOUBLEPOST=1395493273][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Nathaniel Whiteside,Thank you[DOUBLEPOST=1395493331][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Kisanjong,Thank you


----------



## faizal (22 Mar 2014)

Good gracious me,..... If i was a shrimp,...i would lay down on that carpet,...take in the view,... & just chill all day long. Amazing what you have done here,....& with just diy co2 & a bell ...Congratulations Roy on such a beautiful aquascape. Love the rescape (especially the last 2 pictures) and the immaculate health of your plants.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

faizal said:


> Good gracious me,..... If i was a shrimp,...i would lay down on that carpet,...take in the view,... & just chill all day long. Amazing what you have done here,....& with just diy co2 & a bell ...Congratulations Roy on such a beautiful aquascape. Love the rescape (especially the last 2 pictures) and the immaculate health of your plants.


Hi faizal, Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2014)

Hi All, Gave the Cube a trim, Will trim the HC as soon as it covers the last of the river stones  That wont be long  A couple of pics

[DOUBLEPOST=1397044513][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Apr 2014)

Hi Kisanjong, Thank you


----------



## pintainho21 (10 Apr 2014)

beautiful tank


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Apr 2014)

Really relaxing to look at. Good job greenfinger


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2014)

Hi LondonDragon,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2014)

Hi Jos'e Macedo, Thank you


----------



## Deer (18 Apr 2014)

This looks amazing grown in! Is there a video? I imagine it will add a whole new perspective viewing it in 3d.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2014)

Deer said:


> This looks amazing grown in! Is there a video? I imagine it will add a whole new perspective viewing it in 3d.



Hi Deer, Thank you  Sadly no Video Still learning how to take photos at this point  Will have to give video a go at some point 10 times better than just a photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2014)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 May 2014)

Hi All, Gave the cube a light trim today  2 pics as it was  And 2 after the trim

[DOUBLEPOST=1399846004][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1399846055][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1399846108][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 May 2014)

Hi Kisanjong, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (12 May 2014)

I prefer after, has more character.


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 May 2014)

Wow where is all the hc gone!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Wow where is all the hc gone!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi Ali, Growing some on the rest well some Wabi-Kusa comes to mind


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 May 2014)

Hi All, Well 10 days after the trim . I thought i would change the background colour  And add in some Sagittaria subulata to the RH side behind & to the side of the Anubias & some where the light stone by the HC 

[DOUBLEPOST=1400656620][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1400656672][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 May 2014)

Looking great Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Mr. Teapot (21 May 2014)

I really love your tanks, so natural in lots of ways. All the pants look like they’re growing really well for you and I love the way they create a rich texture. Must be a real joy to live with.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 May 2014)

Hi Parotet Thank You [DOUBLEPOST=1400683455][/DOUBLEPOST]





Mr. Teapot said:


> I really love your tanks, so natural in lots of ways. All the pants look like they’re growing really well for you and I love the way they create a rich texture. Must be a real joy to live with.


Hi Mr Teapot, Thank you for your kind words  This little one is in the front room  I cannot say how many hours i sit and stare at it But its better than watching TV


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 May 2014)

Hi All,  Added some more sag  So it over hangs the river stones  The lug is growing well & getting a nice red too 

Some pics .

[DOUBLEPOST=1400884882][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1400884938][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1400884994][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1400885054][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1400885115][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, & Parotet Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 May 2014)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2014)

Hi All, The plants have gone mad 3 days growth and the lud has reached the surface again Some pics. First pic is the one i posted on friday then some pics i took yesterday 

[DOUBLEPOST=1401175866][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401175920][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401175988][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401176047][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Edvet (27 May 2014)

Only one solution:


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2014)

Edvet said:


> Only one solution:


Hi Edvet, Great idea


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (27 May 2014)

That's some growth man, looking lush and awesome!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 May 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> That's some growth man, looking lush and awesome!



Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you Tell me about it  Thinking about stripping this one down. Well its 11 months old now Will let it get to it first birthday June 17 Then think about a rescape


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (27 May 2014)

Almost a shame to break this one down, but I can understand the sentiment; I've got an x amount of possible new scapes in my head.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jul 2014)

Hi All, I have entered a competition with this one  "CAC" "Croatian Aquascaping Competition " So exited to enter my first Comp  
A couple of photos but not the final front  photo [DOUBLEPOST=1405799904][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1405799980][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1405800096][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1405800189][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1405800300][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (19 Jul 2014)

Looks wonderful Roy, love the red contrast!

Good luck with the competition!


----------



## ADA (19 Jul 2014)

Love the jungle Dutch look


----------



## Fern (20 Jul 2014)

Good luck Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jul 2014)

Hi All, Thank you  Now the long wait for the results  I won't have any finger nails left by then


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jul 2014)

Hi Michael W, Thank you


----------



## Michael W (20 Jul 2014)

I really love this aquarium Roy, it is making me really want to try out DIY CO2! Only problem is trying to figure a way to maintain a setup while on holiday.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jul 2014)

Michael W said:


> I really love this aquarium Roy, it is making me really want to try out DIY CO2! Only problem is trying to figure a way to maintain a setup while on holiday.


Hi Michael, Thank you  That is the one big problem with Diy Co2 you have to change the mix every 4 days Becoming a bit of a pain now It was fun when i started.Now that i under stand things a little more I am thinking of trying soda stream Co2  From Co2 Art They sell all the bits and bobs and the bottles are easy to get.Great to start with and learn from  Diy Co2 and it has served me well  But i think its time to move on to other options now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jul 2014)

Hi All, Rescape of the Cube  I liked the HC Cuba so worked round it  Took apart a couple of Wabi Kusa's for some plants and DW and added them Then filled in the space with Crypt wendtii .And Crypt wendtii brown in the gap on RHside 
Some Photos Will post better ones in a few days 

[DOUBLEPOST=1406458923][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406458978][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406459037][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1406459105][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Michael W (27 Jul 2014)

Those who doubt DIY CO2 be amazed! This will be the thread that I will be referring to if I advice anyone about DIY CO2 for sure!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (27 Jul 2014)

Looking great Roy! 

I do have a tip in regards to DIY CO2, and making it last a bit longer than four days. This is the recipe I use for a 1 liter bottle.
- 150 ml. water
- 250 gr. sugar
- 2 gelatine "leaves" (the ones used for baking and such)

Add the water and the sugar to a pan, stir vigorously until it boils, then turn off the heat, and add the gelatine (which needs to be presoaked for a couple of minutes in cold water) and stir. Add this to the CO2-bottle that you are using (when cooled a bit, should you be using plastic), and let it sit and stiffen up in the fridge overnight. 
The next day, or whenever you want to use it (it will keep for weeks and weeks, even in a regular cabinet, uncooled), you add 2 tablespoons of sugar and 1/2 to 1 full teaspoon of yeast (depending on the amount of CO2 you require; this will affect the longevity of the mix off course), mix it with some luke warm water, add it to the bottle, and then fill the bottle to about 4 centimeters below the top. CO2-production will start within a couple of hours, it will produce a lot at first, but that will taper down within a day or two. After that, it will EASILY last you a week or two, probably even three!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jul 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you for the info  Tried that with kids jelly  Great idea The only problem its not a constant supply it ebbs & flows  It has to be constant 1-2 bubbles a second well depending on air temp around the bottle  At the moment is 25-- 28 c so a constant supply of Co2 even in winter with the heating on it still a stable supply  Learnt lots from doing Diy Co2 But time to move on to a soda stream system soon  No more messing about [DOUBLEPOST=1406498123][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi All, Two Photos  
[DOUBLEPOST=1406498188][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (28 Jul 2014)

Have not had the problem of it not being constant to be honest. Ow, well Sodastream it is then!

Great looking cube though!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jul 2014)

Hi EnderUK, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jul 2014)

Hi Michael, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Jul 2014)

Hi X3NiTH, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Aug 2014)

Hi All.Have change the DW a bit  And added some Riccia fluitans to one bit of of DW  Left the rest to float and grow on  First time i have tried this plant[DOUBLEPOST=1407109160][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1407109208][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Edvet (4 Aug 2014)

It tends to take over tanks a.f.a.i.k.
But looks good for now


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 Aug 2014)

It does take a lot of fuss to keep it how you want.. I have just let it float in any tank I have it in now.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 Aug 2014)

Riccia takes some work but I love the look of it, just need to be on top of it and look for little strays that wondered of. I use it in my 300 liter tank again as a ground cover.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Aug 2014)

Hi Alex, Thank you 
Hi All, This plant reminds me of UG its just all single plants grouped together PITA to plant up  Now I know why Tom barr drills holes in the DW and pushes it in


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Aug 2014)

Hi Michael & The Iceman Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Aug 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you 

Hi All , I have changed the DW  I think this looks better


----------



## Edvet (5 Aug 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> think this looks better


Actually i liked it better in post #126, sorry, more natural.


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Aug 2014)

Edvet said:


> Actually i liked it better in post #126, sorry, more natural.


I agree...now the wood is to exposed. Maybe some mos?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Aug 2014)

Hi Edvet, Martin,  I like the exposed look  Will add some moss to the hollow only a touch though 
And no need to be Sorry Edvet If we all liked the same things the world would be very boring


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Aug 2014)

Hi All, Have cut two bits of DW off The long curved bit above the HC and the little bit by the Anubias on the LH side. A member on another forum suggested it  I think it opens the scape up  

[DOUBLEPOST=1407672149][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1407672286][/DOUBLEPOST]Ho and i think there is an Anubias flower on the way ?? Could be a leaf though


----------



## X3NiTH (10 Aug 2014)

Yeah looks like the Anubia is throwing out a flower. What about planting some C.Parva at the front base of the HC to soften the ragged edge at the front.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Aug 2014)

Hi Jose M, X3NiTh Thank You 
X3, Wonderful Idea  I have some growing in another tank  Will pull a couple of little Crypt p and add to the front of the HC  This one won't be running for long "Itchy fingers"  As i have a new bit of DW Went soaked will be starting a new Scape  in the Cube


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Aug 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Milanioom, Thank you


----------



## alex08 (11 Aug 2014)

A nice change. I like the hardscape, Roy. 
Plants also looking good.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (11 Aug 2014)

You can't help but love this little tank. Really natural and kind of peaceful. It's great seeing it subtly evolve and change over time.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Aug 2014)

Hi All, Plants are settling in well So gave them a light trim and took off the old leaves  Some photos 

[DOUBLEPOST=1408089919][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1408089962][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1408090018][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1408090061][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1408090108][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## alex08 (15 Aug 2014)

Last pic, Roy, i just have to put my hat down.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Aug 2014)

Hi Alex Thank you  I love the look of the angel shot of the cube  When you walk in our front room that's the first view you see of the tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Aug 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Aug 2014)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Aug 2014)

Hi All One photo of the cube


----------



## X3NiTH (22 Aug 2014)

It's looking real nice!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Aug 2014)

Hi All, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Aug 2014)

Hi Jose M, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2014)

Hi Nickmcmechan, Dw 1305, Thank you


----------



## Rini (25 Aug 2014)

Nice! Love the shadows in the scape, looks very mysterious.
Are there any animals in the tank?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2014)

Hi Iceman Thank you 
Hi Rini, Thank you  There are 4 Amano Shrimp in there somewhere  But they have become very camera shy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2014)

Hi All, Some Odd Shots of the Cube .The Anubius flower is doing well 
The Last photo. A friend posted it back to me in BW  Something about BW makes photos kinda special  Thank you Keith [DOUBLEPOST=1409053579][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053618][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053657][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053693][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053738][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053778][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1409053815][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (26 Aug 2014)

Great pics Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Aug 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog & LondonDragon, Thank you both [DOUBLEPOST=1409094860][/DOUBLEPOST]





Rini said:


> Nice! Love the shadows in the scape, looks very mysterious.
> Are there any animals in the tank?


Hi Rini, I have been trying to think of a name for this little Scape ??? Then it hit me.Mysterious Forest .Thank you for the seed of an idea.I think the name fits well.The Wife likes the name too 
Thank you Ourmanflint


----------



## Rini (27 Aug 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Rini, I have been trying to think of a name for this little Scape ??? Then it hit me.Mysterious Forest .Thank you for the seed of an idea.I think the name fits well.The Wife likes the name too



Haha, no thank! I think the name is perfect for this scape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Aug 2014)

Hi Thank you Alex, Ady ,Nickmcmechan


----------



## Ady34 (27 Aug 2014)

No problem Roy, its a great little aquatic garden


----------



## alex08 (30 Aug 2014)

Last pic realy gives a new perspective, good idea i might say.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Aug 2014)

Hi Alex, Thank you  I only took the colour photo Keith changed it to BW and posted it back to me  I will pass your message on to him He will be pleased 
Hi Tim Thank you


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (31 Aug 2014)

Very nice tank, I can't believe I haven't seen it till now.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Very nice tank, I can't believe I haven't seen it till now.


Hi Alexander, Thank you  Well its a fast moving forum And so many fab posts its hard to keep up sometimes


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Hi All some more Photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi All, I Entered my first Competition "Croatian Aquatic Contest" 
With the Cube, Name ,"The Rivers Edge" The one before the Cube rescape  I came 25th out of 29 contestants. Not bad for a first attempt  I am over the moonGoing to have a couple of beers tonight  Cheers all 

List of placings  and a pic of The Rivers Edge


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Sep 2014)

Congratulations! I like the colors in your tank. It looks good maintained and healthy. Don't think too hard about contest placements. It's good when you are simply happy about having nice tank rather than people get mad and upset about too-low-than-they-think-they-deserve-to-be placements. Don' worry, be happy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi Alexander, Thank you  I entered for the fun of it.Mind you getting the tank looking right and taking the photo was stressful  Trust me i am happy with the placingNow the only way is up. Well hopefully  I am having more fun now with my hobby Than i have done in years.And talking to all you people on a great forum is the icing on the cake


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## alex08 (4 Sep 2014)

Congratulations, Roy!
Healthy plants indeed. 
What's the livestock?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Sep 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Sep 2014)

alex08 said:


> Congratulations, Roy!
> Healthy plants indeed.
> What's the livestock?


Hi Alex, Thank you  At this point the only livestock are 4 Amano shrimp  I keep changing the scape and lighting. So i try to keep the livestock easy to care for I am already thinking of rescaping this one again in a couple of months  I have a bad case of itchy fingers


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Sep 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2014)

Hi All, Gave the Cube a trim  Moved some of the Bacopa from the LH Side to the back RH Side with the lud as that is not doing as well at the back we will see how it go's 
And moved some of the Riccia from the Hygro trip at the top to the back of the HC tricky plant to get it to stay where you put though 
One photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2014)

Hi Alexander, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2014)

Hi Alex, Tim Thank you Both


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2014)

Hi DW Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2014)

Hi Tinthree, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog Thank you


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (15 Sep 2014)

Only just read this journal. Congrats on your achievement. Brilliant.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Sep 2014)

Hi Ice, Thank you 



Wendal_spanswick said:


> Only just read this journal. Congrats on your achievement. Brilliant.


Hi Wendal spanswick Thank you for your kind words Glad you enjoyed my Journal


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Sep 2014)

Hi All, Rescaped this last Sunday There were to many plants and it was lookin. a bit crowded. Plus i have itchy fingers.
Some photos


----------



## darren636 (29 Sep 2014)

I like that .
 Simple but very nice


----------



## alex08 (29 Sep 2014)

Nice angles, Roy. 
The cube is looking fine as usual.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Sep 2014)

Hi All Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi All, GAPLC results are out  My rank 56th out of 86 entrants in the nano competition. Congratulation to all entrants 
I am over the moon with my ranking 
One photo of the my Competition entry.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi Darren, Thank You


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (5 Oct 2014)

Congrats Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Oct 2014)

Hi Alexander. Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Oct 2014)

Hi All, Quick up date.Plants are settling in and growing at a faster pace now 
A couple of photos.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Oct 2014)

Nice, simple and clean.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Oct 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Oct 2014)

Hi Troi,Thank you 
Hi Dantrasy, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Oct 2014)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## The_Iceman (9 Oct 2014)

Said that before and it's still valid: Love your little cube!
The overall natural look is something I really enjoy looking at... Thumbs up for the rescape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Jason King (2 Nov 2014)

Nice job Roy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi Mat A, Thank you 

Hi Zariio, Thank you


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Nov 2014)

Its a lovely looking little tank and nice use of the small stones


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2014)

Hi All, Added some branches to the back piece of DW and gave the plants a trim 
The front piece of DW is in a plastic box.I have added some Fiss moss As soon as it takes hold i will replace the DW. And another Anubias flower on the way 
Some photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2014)

Hi Alexander, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2014)

Hi Michael Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Nov 2014)

Hi Darren, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Nov 2014)

Hi All, Some more shots  ----


----------



## Michael W (10 Nov 2014)

Good old Riccia.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Nov 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Nov 2014)

Hi Ice, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2014)

Hi All Quick Update, Time for a trim i think


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2014)

Hi 
Mr Teapot 
Vinkenoog

Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2014)

Hi
Alexander
Parotet

Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Dec 2014)

Hi Brancaman,
Thank you


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Dec 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, The Cube 12" Started in June 2013 Had a algae problem when i started this little one but got it under control with triple dosing liquid Co2  Am now running Diy Co2 with a bell system Re started on 10 October 2013 And is now home to 4 happy Amano shrimp All going well so far some pics the last pic is how it looks to day
> 
> Very nice. I like the natural look. Reminds me a bit of some of our desert streams that come down from the mountain behind our home in Tucson. I will keep that theme in mind when next I do a re-landscape in my 12 incher.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Dec 2014)

Hi Ben C Thank you


----------



## Rob Dahl (20 Dec 2014)

You said: Am now running Diy Co2 with a bell system

How do you control CO2 with the bell system?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2014)

Rob Dahl said:


> You said: Am now running Diy Co2 with a bell system
> 
> How do you control CO2 with the bell system?



The Co2 controls its self so long as the bell is full / Then the Co2 diffuses into the water. My bell is in the flow at the top of the tank you can see a ripple on the Co2 within the bell this helps with the diffusion of the Co2 into the water column  Depending on the rate of Co2 diffusion any extra Co2 will bubble off from round the rim of the bell this happens more in the summer as the yeast eats the sugar faster in summer than in winter when its colder.

I change the bottle mix every 3 days in the summer / winter every 4-5 days 

Mix -- 80 g sugar 2.5ml of yeast  in a 2 litre bottle


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2014)

Hi All, Still have not had time to give this one a trim  Its got the jungle look


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2014)

Hi Michael, Thank you 
I will have some free time coming up over Christmas so time for a trim


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (21 Dec 2014)

Loving the jungle look Roy, but to me, that cube is begging for a gorgeous Betta Splendens!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Michael W (21 Dec 2014)

I think a couple of sparkling gouramis may look nice in there rather than a Betta. They would look amazing when they swim in and out of the shadows.

Edit: Never mind, they will dismantle shrimps.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Dec 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> Loving the jungle look Roy, but to me, that cube is begging for a gorgeous Betta Splendens!



I know one would look fab mate  But alas i change things around so much  That's why i only keep shrimp in this little  Already working on a new rock Aquascape  for this one


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Dec 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> The Co2 controls its self so long as the bell is full / Then the Co2 diffuses into the water. My bell is in the flow at the top of the tank you can see a ripple on the Co2 within the bell this helps with the diffusion of the Co2 into the water column  Depending on the rate of Co2 diffusion any extra Co2 will bubble off from round the rim of the bell this happens more in the summer as the yeast eats the sugar faster in summer than in winter when its colder.
> 
> I change the bottle mix every 3 days in the summer / winter every 4-5 days
> 
> Mix -- 80 g sugar 2.5ml of yeast  in a 2 litre bottle



Thank you Mr. Finger 2,
So the diffusion is controlled by the surface are of the CO2 within the bell. That makes sense. (I am presently using compressed gas cartridges and a ceramic bubble diffuser while I am cleaning algae from my bells. I am curious as to why it grows in a CO2 atmosphere within the bells. ) Now I can hardly wait to re-scape, but will wait until the present one matures a little. It's only been about a month and a half. I have trouble with patience, must slow my expectations and aspirations down and enjoy what is presently going on in the tanks. I have learned a lot in the last month or so. I am also watching my first attempt at dryscaping in my Fluval SpecV, which is approaching 2 weeks. I was going to attempt to post a couple of images, but see that I need a link address and do not have one. Is there a way I can load images from my computer without having a personal website?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Dec 2014)

You need to use an image hosting website such as photobucket or flikr


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Dec 2014)

Thank you Big Clown. I will do that.


----------



## Rob Dahl (21 Dec 2014)

here are the pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/16072725585/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/16070829821/in/photostream/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2014)

Hi Big Clown,
Hi Alexander,

                      Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2014)

Rob Dahl said:


> here are the pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/16072725585/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/16070829821/in/photostream/



Hi Rob, 
Great looking tanks you have there


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2014)

Hi Rob

Algae --- I am curious as to why it grows in a CO2 atmosphere within the bells---- I think ???  Unlimited supply of CO2 ,HI light as bell is at the top nearest the light, damp inside the bell , Plus algae can grow anywhere 

You got me curious now  Why are you using a bell when you are using a ceramic diffuser ?? 

You and me need more patience mate. I have itchy fingers too As soon as my plants grow in  I want to rescape the tank 
I am already planing the next scape that i am doing in this one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Dec 2014)

Hi X3NiTH Thank you


----------



## Jan Larsen (26 Dec 2014)

This is a stunning little cube, makes mine look a right mess in comparison.
I should get around to snapping a picture of it, I have a betta in mine 

//Jan


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi All, Done the trim. Some photos  The fiss is starting to come along


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Dec 2014)

Hi Deansie, Thank you for the likes on the start of this little project


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jan 2015)

Hi Michael, Thank You


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Jan 2015)

Riccia is so fresh green looking.


----------



## Rob Dahl (1 Jan 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Algae --- I am curious as to why it grows in a CO2 atmosphere within the bells---- I think ???  Unlimited supply of CO2 ,HI light as bell is at the top nearest the light, damp inside the bell , Plus algae can grow anywhere
> 
> ...



I really have no idea about your CO2-algae observation, perhaps someone with a chemistry background can explain it. I am no longer using the bell, just the diffuser, which I think is more efficient as a dispenser.


----------



## Rob Dahl (5 Jan 2015)

Think I might have forgotten to mention how much I liked the jungle look of your tank. I guess the low lighting adds to the jungle feeling. What is your illumination source?


----------



## Jan Larsen (5 Jan 2015)

Looking awesome there. Keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> I really have no idea about your CO2-algae observation, perhaps someone with a chemistry background can explain it. I am no longer using the bell, just the diffuser, which I think is more efficient as a dispenser.





Rob Dahl said:


> Think I might have forgotten to mention how much I liked the jungle look of your tank. I guess the low lighting adds to the jungle feeling. What is your illumination source?


Hi Rob, Thank you  At the moment i use one a 25 w 6500k GLS  Low energy lamp bulb on for 8 hours a day


----------



## ADA (6 Jan 2015)

Looking nice and healthy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2015)

Thank you UllavL Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jan 2015)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jan 2015)

Hi All Some more photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jan 2015)

Hi Thank you,
Alexander, Vinkenoog ,Mr Teapot


----------



## Michael W (10 Jan 2015)

I really like the brown/reds that the crypts bring to this setup. Keep it up!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Jan 2015)

Hi Thank you 
Phil ,X3NiTH, Michael,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Jan 2015)

Hi Thank you. 
Ice,  Rodoselada,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2015)

Hi LondonDragon,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2015)

Hi Parotet, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi All, Last trim on this one  Then about 6-8 weeks to the final photo 

Then a rescape


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Alic, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Alexander, Crossocheilus, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Jan 2015)

Hi Ice Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Jan 2015)

Hi Patrick, Michel , Mr Teapot Thank you 

More photos  The plants are pearling   Changed the light after the trim to a 30w 6500k  garden flood light


----------



## Rob Dahl (18 Jan 2015)

hello Greenfinger,
Have enjoyed following your journal and look forward to more adventures in scaping
Regards,
Rob
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fluval-spec-v-drystart.35602/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/warts-and-more-warts-but-progressing.35675/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Jan 2015)

Hi Deansie, Sarpjk, Rob, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jan 2015)

Hi All,


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Jan 2015)

Very nice photos and very well maintained. 

Sometimes when I take photos I flood the tank with extra (temporary) light. ISO is kept low. I use fotor.com for editing.


----------



## Rob Dahl (22 Jan 2015)

Wow, is that all Riccia? How do you control it?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi Patrick, Thank you 



Rob Dahl said:


> Wow, is that all Riccia? How do you control it?



Hi Rob, Yep all Riccia,  It take lots of trimming. As it grows so fast But i love it for the pearling


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi Michael, Thank you


----------



## josepinto (22 Jan 2015)

very cool!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Hi NC10 Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2015)

Hi Phil , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Jan 2015)

Hi Ady Thank you


----------



## kirk (23 Jan 2015)

You realy do have green fingers......ace job mate.


----------



## Frenchi (23 Jan 2015)

Looks very nice to me ..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jan 2015)

Hi Vinkeoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2015)

Hi All, Last photos.

This one will look at its best in a week or so. Then i will take the final photos for Competitions 

Rescape coming soon 

Some photos,


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Jan 2015)

It realy looks great! Waiting for next rescape, mate.


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Jan 2015)

Roy,
Don't know if that's HC or Monte Carlo on the rocks. Did you  start it there or transplant it?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2015)

Hi Rob, The rock ?? Left hand side front is DW with Riccia and Fissidens moss attached to it by a damp starting it  

The low growing plant next to it is HC  Planted up at the start a little hear a little there


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Jan 2015)

When you damp start fissidens do you just lightly mist it from time to time? Mine had a tendency to grow algae as well. Either too much water (it had surface tension globs on it) or too long light period 10-12 hrs. My guess is the latter. Heres a picture of it now- I've been daily dosing with Excel.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/15759076594/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> When you damp start fissidens do you just lightly mist it from time to time? Mine had a tendency to grow algae as well. Either too much water (it had surface tension globs on it) or too long light period 10-12 hrs. My guess is the latter. Heres a picture of it now- I've beed daily dosing with Excel.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/15759076594/




Hi Rob, I placed the DW in a plastic bag and mist sprayed it daily. Doing it this way no algae 

With Hair algae Liquid Co2 has no affect on it  The best way to get rid of it is to use an old tooth brush or cotton bud and twist it round and round and pull out slowly . This has to be done every day till its gone. The reason for getting Hair algae is too much light or a to long a photo period.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> When you damp start fissidens do you just lightly mist it from time to time? Mine had a tendency to grow algae as well. Either too much water (it had surface tension globs on it) or too long light period 10-12 hrs. My guess is the latter. Heres a picture of it now- I've been daily dosing with Excel.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/15759076594/



Hi Rob, Here a link http://www.aquascapingworld.com/algaepedia/full_view_algae.php?item_id=81&algae=Green Hair Algae

One bit i did not know //
Many hobbyists have found Seachem Excel to be an effective tool towards combating and preventing algae. A  double dose of Seachem Excel will kill Green Hair Algae to where it either disappears or becomes easily removed by hand. Applying Seachem Excel directly, via syringe, to the infect areas is the most effective way of applying this method.  After 3-5 days you’ll notice the Green Hair Algae turn from green to white. .


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Jan 2015)

Thanks for all the info Roy. I'll check it out when I get back from the dentista.


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Jan 2015)

Good info. Thanks Roy. I have found that a small, long-handled test tube brush to be even more effective than a tooth brush. I think the mistakes I made in dry starting were primarily in as previously mentioned, too long photo periods and a few times too high water levels/misting. My present Flora tank has been Excel treated with a SLAM initiation and dosing for a month or so and any GHA is very minor now.

Fortunately I went wild while the wife was away and am going to start a new setup with a Fluval Flora tank, Aquaclear HOB filter, ADA Amazon substrate, and a Fluvial nano tile LED. Going to give the ADA plenty of time to cycle with big water changes (using treated tap water which is pH 8) before adding plants, on to R/O water, then more time to mature/cycle before adding micro fish, and finally shrimp. Also going to try planting the filter chamber with a few emergent plants like penny wort (any suggestions for interesting looking aquatics and emergents?). Don't know what kind of CO2 system yet. Probably start with DYI and ceramic diffuser
Here's an image of the setup. What do you think? Comments welcome from all (you too X3NiTH) :
https://www.flickr.com/photos/129377489@N05/15762556173/


----------



## Rob Dahl (28 Jan 2015)

Please excuse my blabbing away on your journal. By the time I realized it, I tried to edit it, but was too late. I have  tendency to get carried away and will make a real effort to use my own journals.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Hi All, Some odd shots Then the Rescape  Funny how you get bored of the one you have going  But cannot wait to get going with the next one 

Some photos Starting with a top shot


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Sorry pressed wrong button More Photos


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Feb 2015)

Looking great...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Hi All Thank you


----------



## Frenchi (15 Feb 2015)

Looks fantastic  ...is the lighting shown the lighting used or is it just for effect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Frenchi said:


> Looks fantastic  ...is the lighting shown the lighting used or is it just for effect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Frenchi, The lighting is the one used now 30w 6500k Garden flood light  Before a 24 w clf spiral bulb for about 3 months  Then upped the lighting for final photo for upcoming comps


----------



## Frenchi (15 Feb 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Frenchi, The lighting is the one used now 30w 6500k Garden flood light  Before a 24 w clf spiral bulb for about 3 months  Then upped the lighting for final photo for upcoming comps


Nice one .. Looks low light that's all which makes me think I need to dim mine a little 

Looks very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Feb 2015)

Roy, that's great small tank and good photos. Like the top view the most. Keep going!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Hi Parotet, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Feb 2015)

Hi All, Was taking some last photos before the rescape 

And got a nice top shot


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Feb 2015)

Looks great! 

What are your re-scape plans?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Feb 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What are your re-scape plans?




Hi Dantrasy, Thank you 

Rescape-- Something like this 3 rocks The flat rock at the front will have more of an angle higher at the back and sloping towards the front when the substrate go's in and the back rock will be higher with the same sort of angle the 3rd little rock ?? 

Planting HC Cuba as ground cover plus growing up and over the back rock and down the other side to meet up with the ground cover planting the other side 

May go for one other plant just behind the back rock ??? We will see. 

One photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Feb 2015)

Hi Frenchi, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi All, Truly the last photos :LOL: Well you know what is like!!!!Ho that looks good maybe just a couple more shots


----------



## parotet (20 Feb 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Frenchi (20 Feb 2015)

Absolutely love this tank top job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi Phil, Thank you


----------



## Jay1 (20 Feb 2015)

I try and not look at too many tanks so I can free rain the design, but hey all the plants in your tank Greenfinger2 is super can see time and effort went into this scape painfully so!
Jay


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2015)

Hi Sapijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2015)

Hi Ice, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Feb 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Rob Dahl (22 Feb 2015)

Hi Roy, Have you used a substrate under the pebbles? What kind? Glad things are going better.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Feb 2015)

Hi All, My friend went to a car boot sale And brought some Chemistry equipment.

And these glass syringes were in the box 2 large 2 small ones in there boxes never used.

Much better than the plastic ones i have that get stained plus the numbers rub off  Problems solved with the glass ones 

One photo


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Feb 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> Hi Roy, Have you used a substrate under the pebbles? What kind? Glad things are going better.



Hi Rob, When i set this one up it was just black gravel with the river stones on top with fert tabs added. A couple of scapes later i added some tropica substrate at the back for the extra back planting still adding fert tabs 

Starting to clear this tank out now for the rescape  Photos will follow


----------



## ADA (22 Feb 2015)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Feb 2015)

Hi Andy , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Feb 2015)

Hi All, One old Scape And the next one coming together


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi All, Been busy over the W/End 

This is my first attempt at a rock Scape. 5 rocks "Unsure what type" But they look good.

Plants H Trip, HC Cuba, Riccia fluitans, And a Crypt All plants come from the previous Scape.

Substrate JBL Manado. With fert tabs added after the water change. 

So cleaned out the tank added the substrate and the rocks filled with water over night to let the substrate settle.
Then the next day drained off the water and refilled with the old tank water. This was stored over night in a plastic container with a filter running. 

Back left, Planted the Crypt behind the large rock planted the H Trip to the side of the rock.
To the right of the Crypt behind the smaller rock added the Riccia then the rest is HC Cuba.

One Photo,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi DW and NC Thank you  We will see how this little one go's


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi, BB And Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Mar 2015)

Hi All, The Assassins are in


----------



## ADA (2 Mar 2015)

Nice, do love an iwagumi.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Mar 2015)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Mar 2015)

Hi All,One photo

I have been looking at these rock for ages :LOL: Now i can see a face wearing a head dress /?? In the photo. The rock on the LH/Side :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Water has cleared


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Mar 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Rob Dahl (5 Mar 2015)

Great hardscape and even with new plantings, it's looking good from the start.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Mar 2015)

Hi All, Added some Amano shrimp Assassins snails are doing there thing  And trimmed the planting too (y)
Some Photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi Cosmin, Phil, Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2015)

Hi Jose, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Mar 2015)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## karla (28 Mar 2015)

I see the Face as well! Looks like an Amercan Indian in profile!
Can never be unseen....


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Mar 2015)

Hi Karla,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Mar 2015)

Hi All, 30 days on  Had to trim back the HC 3 times in a month  The HC on RH side front has been cut it in half and replanted as it kept floating off  All going well so far :whistle:

Some photos.


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Apr 2015)

some lovely pics roy. i know what you mean about the hc. dan and i got sick of trimming it in his tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Hi Andy, Thank you  When HC gets going it grows like a weed  Great little plant though 

Hi Jose, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Hi Phil, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you 
Hi James, Thank you


----------



## Michael W (1 Apr 2015)

Lovely! You've been busy since the last time I viewed the thread.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Sorry forgot to press the quote button


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Apr 2015)

Michael W said:


> Lovely! You've been busy since the last time I viewed the thread.



Hi Michael, Thank you  I have itchy fingers as soon as a scape is at its best.I want to start another one sad really.I already have the idea and hardscape for the next one 
A touch of red will be the name


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2015)

Hi Jink, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2015)

Hi All, Two photos   





Coffee bed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Apr 2015)

Hi Bloskas, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Apr 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, and jay, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Apr 2015)

Hi Phil, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2015)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2015)

Hi Average W-B Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Apr 2015)

Hi All,One of my Assassin Is lazy.. No chasing snails for them Well it gets its calcium from the an old shrimp skin 

Some photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Apr 2015)

Hi Tim, Sapijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Apr 2015)

Hi Jose, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Apr 2015)

Hi Phil, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2015)

Hi All,Things are going well 
Some Photos


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2015)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2015)

Hi Phil Thank  You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Apr 2015)

Hi NC10 Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Apr 2015)

Hi Jink, Than you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Apr 2015)

Hi Lfc Fan, Thank you


----------



## Patrick Buff. (12 Apr 2015)

Hoi, Roy

Love your new set-up. It is spot on now, especially when I see it maturing and the colours of it.

Patrick


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Apr 2015)

Hi Andy, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Apr 2015)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Hi Karla, Thank you


----------



## karla (18 Apr 2015)

Very impressive, nice growth, clean and very pretty. you are most welcome.


----------



## Rob Dahl (19 Apr 2015)

I sure admire your success with HC, Roy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> I sure admire your success with HC, Roy




Hi Rob, Thank you  HC grows like a weed in this tank. Its had 4 trims now The tank has only been running 50 days.. Now the HC needs another trim


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2015)

Looking good! Trimming every 10 days! its a good job its only a small tank Roy. thats why Dan and I ripped it out of his 180l it took ages to trim and even longer to scoop all the bits out, we just got sick of it. all the other carpets we've had are just as bad too. monte carlo is a little bit slower i trim mine every 3 weeks when all is well.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> Looking good! Trimming every 10 days! its a good job its only a small tank Roy. thats why Dan and I ripped it out of his 180l it took ages to trim and even longer to scoop all the bits out, we just got sick of it. all the other carpets we've had are just as bad too. monte carlo is a little bit slower i trim mine every 3 weeks when all is well.



HI Andy, I am glad it a small tank too   HC is a fab plant but as you said it can become a PITA to keep it looking good and in the shape you want 

I Will be getting a whole new set up soon to replace the old scratched 100L in the hallway  New tank and cupboard plus  pressurised Co2 as well  Will have to give monte carlo a go Never tried it before ?? Speak soon mate


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Apr 2015)

Nice does that mean your signature is gonna be even bigger
If you can grow hc, monte carlo is easy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Apr 2015)

Big clown said:


> Nice does that mean your signature is gonna be even bigger
> If you can grow hc, monte carlo is easy



Hi Andy, Sadly No .The new one will just replace a tank. The one in Starting point 1st Aquascape . I have a new Scape in mind for it as well. Sad thing is I have lost interest in the scape that is running now. Its all gone down hill  Algae you name it I have it. Stripping it down as we speak. More plants for Wabi-Kusa 

Wife won't let me get any more tanks. She does put up with a lot though Wabi-Kusa everywhere tanks in the Front room, Kitchen And Bedroom.

Looking forward to giving Monte carlo a go   Speak soon mate


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi All Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi Joao, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2015)

Hi All, Before i started this tank I was trying to attach fiss to a couple of rocks in a damp plastic bag. Well it looked like the fiss had all died 
So I put the rocks aside for a couple of weeks dry. Then used one of the rocks in this scape. 

Well nearly 60 days later the fiss has started to grow  Tough stuff fiss moss 

I changed the light setting so you can just about see the fiss growing on the rock one of the fiss plus couple of photos of other bits.


----------



## Rob Dahl (26 Apr 2015)

Roy, good to see it get a start–looks like a time to practice patience


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Apr 2015)

Hi Karla Thank You


----------



## Rob Dahl (26 Apr 2015)

When I start rescaping, probably when I return this fall.I think I am going to do the dry start with Fissidens (yoghurt and chopped moss) and Anubias on DW and rock in a plastic bag as you have suggested (at least I think it was you). I'm also going to leave much more open space than I have. Want to watch my critters more. I have Fluval Stratum in one tank and ADA Amazonia in the other, don't think I'll need to replace either at that time. Haven't decided about the SpecV yet (it has Carib-sea eco compete). I am also considering getting a larger tank maybe 24'X12"X12" and sell two.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Apr 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> When I start rescaping, probably when I return this fall.I think I am going to do the dry start with Fissidens (yoghurt and chopped moss) and Anubias on DW and rock in a plastic bag as you have suggested (at least I think it was you). I'm also going to leave much more open space than I have. Want to watch my critters more. I have Fluval Stratum in one tank and ADA Amazonia in the other, don't think I'll need to replace either at that time. Haven't decided about the SpecV yet (it has Carib-sea eco compete). I am also considering getting a larger tank maybe 24'X12"X12" and sell two.



Looking forward To your Up dates  I would not bother with the yoghurt " It gets Smelly" I kept the fiss moss in a bag mist spraying every day for about 2 weeks. Then it all seemed to die So just took it out and let it dry out for about a 2-3 weeks then used the rock in the Cube  then the fiss started to grow again Fantastic 

Think the fiss will attach to the DW  Quicker ???  Don't dry start the Anubias attach this just before placing in the tank. It will grow better this way as there will be less stress on the plant


----------



## Rob Dahl (27 Apr 2015)

Thank you Roy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 May 2015)

Hi All, 62 days on  Tank has had another trim  Fiss is doing well (y)

One thing I don't like is the shape of the HC LH side So will be reshaping this part over the next few weeks. 

Thought I would try out my new C02 drop checker  Still running DIY Co2 on this little one. I was pleased to find that it went green after a few hours 
Looking forward to going pressurised Co2 on the next Scape and changing over to EL ferts too  Another learning curve coming up


----------



## Rob Dahl (6 May 2015)

Roy, everything is looking very healthy and I am impressed by the coverage of the fiss on the rock. Also see that fiss is putting out new growth w/ tiny new fronds. Well done, my friend.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 May 2015)

Hi Cosmin Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 May 2015)

Hi Sarpijk,Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 May 2015)

Hi Jose, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 May 2015)

Hi All, Co2 system arrived from Co2 Art I had to try it out  No more yeast and sugar mixing  Now its finding the sweet spot with the pressurized Co2

Couple of photos of the new kit


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 May 2015)

Hi Luckyjim, Thank you  Wonderful bit of kit I love it


----------



## Rob Dahl (7 May 2015)

Nice clean little installation. What capacity is the CO2 tank Roy?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 May 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> Nice clean little installation. What capacity is the CO2 tank Roy?



Hi Rob, Its a great bit of kit  The bottle is 500g


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 May 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Karla, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 May 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 May 2015)

Nice one Roy lets hope the changeover to pressurised is trouble/algae free


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 May 2015)

Big clown said:


> Nice one Roy lets hope the changeover to pressurised is trouble/algae free



Hi Big Clown, Thank you Lets hope all go's well fingers crossed


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 May 2015)

Hi Michael W, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 May 2015)

Hi Ice, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 May 2015)

Hi All, This little Scape will be 90 days old in 2 days  Stripping this one down soon  As redecorating the front room:whistle: So a new scape coming soon(y)
One photo


----------



## parotet (31 May 2015)

Awesome layout, very fresh... Is it Riccia the one in the center, isn't it? I shall use again this plant in my next layout. It is a PITA but it has the best green of all the aquatic plants. Congrats!

Jordi


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jun 2015)

parotet said:


> Awesome layout, very fresh... Is it Riccia the one in the center, isn't it? I shall use again this plant in my next layout. It is a PITA but it has the best green of all the aquatic plants. Congrats!
> 
> Jordi


Hi Jordi, Thank you  Yes it is Riccia As you said PITA but a wonderful plant


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Jun 2015)

Hi All Thank You


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Jun 2015)

great little scape fella, especially as it was diy co2.  be sure to let to show us the new one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2015)

Hi Karla, John S, Thank you


----------



## alex08 (2 Jun 2015)

Nice setup, Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> great little scape fella, especially as it was diy co2.  be sure to let to show us the new one



Hi Iain,Thank you  I ran Diy Co2 for 2 months on this little one The last month its been running on my new pressurised Co2 system from Co2 Art  Works like a dream 
And no more Diy yeast mixing


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2015)

Hi Troi, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi All, Last photos of this one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi Cosmin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi Big Clown, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (7 Jun 2015)

Love it Roy, stunning....
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Love it Roy, stunning....
> Jim


Hi Jim, Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

Hi Alex Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

Hi Sarpijk Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jun 2015)

Hi Rob Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Jun 2015)

Hi Kisanjong, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Jun 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Frenchi (22 Jun 2015)

Love this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jun 2015)

Hi James, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Aug 2015)

Hi All, New Scape 

Cube 30cm
Light 30w 6500k Garden flood light. on for 6 hours a day at the start.
Soda stream pressurized Co2.
Substrate JBL Manado washed and reused from the last scape.With a topping of JBL pro scape as I like the colour.
Hardscape DW and small river stones.
Ferts EI.

Plant list.
Anubias nana
Anubias golden nana
Bolbitus difformis
Java fern
Crypt pava
Eleocharis parvula
Rotala ' Bonsai'
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Eusteralis stellata grof
Littorella uniflora
Fissidens fontanus
Foritinalis antipyretica
Sagittaria subulata

Some photos


----------



## Sarpijk (8 Aug 2015)

Nice one Roy! Have you had any previous experience using mini bolbitis? I got some myself but all I read about it is that it does better emersed.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Aug 2015)

Hi , Sarpijk, Big Clown, Kisanjong, Dantrasy, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Aug 2015)

Sarpijk said:


> Nice one Roy! Have you had any previous experience using mini bolbitis? I got some myself but all I read about it is that it does better emersed.


Hi Sarpijk, No never tried it before. Love the look of it though .I read it does emersed so will be planting some up in my Wabi-Kusa as well


----------



## Rob Dahl (8 Aug 2015)

Wonderful transformation Roy. Nice work!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi All, One weeks growth on this little one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Tim Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Dantastry, Thank you


----------



## AquamaniacUK (15 Aug 2015)

Nice scape mate. Looks as impressive has you wabikusas.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Aug 2015)

Hi Tinthree, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Aug 2015)

Hi All,Gave the plants a trim so far all going well  Some odd shots


----------



## tim (31 Aug 2015)

Looks good Roy, lovely healthy plants as always  have you planted the pinatidifida in the substrate or just attached it to the wood ?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Aug 2015)

tim said:


> Looks good Roy, lovely healthy plants as always  have you planted the pinatidifida in the substrate or just attached it to the wood ?



Hi Tim, Thank you  The pinatidifida is attached to the wood. In one of my  Wabi-Kusa its planted in the substrate both seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Aug 2015)

Hi Chris, Thank you


----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Sep 2015)

i like the big gravel you use look so natural grass growing out of the pebbles 

cheers
ryan

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (1 Sep 2015)

Absolutely stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2015)

Hi All, My First video


----------



## Frenchi (1 Sep 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, My First video


Doesn't seem to play for me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchi (1 Sep 2015)

Edit: it does now .. And great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Sep 2015)

Hi All, A couple of photos of Hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Sep 2015)

Hi Patrick, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2015)

Hi All, Things are going well 
Some photos


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Oct 2015)

nice

Do you fancy rescaping my cube?


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Oct 2015)

Looks good Roy...can you do mine as well


----------



## Rob Dahl (12 Oct 2015)

I'm impressed! Everything looks very heathy and once again the composition is lovely.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2015)

Hi Andy, Thank you  

Rescape your Cube  When you have so much talent. We will have to meet up one time now you are nearer


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2015)

Hi Rob, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2015)

Troi said:


> Looks good Roy...can you do mine as well




Hi Troi, Thank you  Maybe me you and Andy could meet up one time in MK is not that far from London


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2015)

Hi Alex, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Oct 2015)

Hi DW and Dantrasy Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (13 Oct 2015)

Nice Roy, looking great.
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi All came 57 in the nano section. Not as good as last year 



Looking forward to next year now


----------



## Andy Thurston (16 Oct 2015)

nice placing Roy


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Andy, Thank you  Will have to try harder next year mate


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Alexander, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Rodoselada, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi Parotet, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2015)

Hi LondonDragon Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2015)

Hi Antoni, Alex, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Oct 2015)

Hi Troi, Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2015)

Hi All, A couple of photos


----------



## Edvet (28 Oct 2015)

Looking healthy! (though i alway preferred your first version, it had great feeling of depth and perspective)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Oct 2015)

Hi Troi, Thank you


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Oct 2015)

That fissidens looks fantastic Roy, so does the rest keep up the good work hopefully see you at the weekend in MK


----------



## Imorpher (28 Oct 2015)

Those are some great looking plants. Grats on your placing as well, really liked that tank!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2015)

Big clown said:


> That fissidens looks fantastic Roy, so does the rest keep up the good work hopefully see you at the weekend in MK



Hi Andy, Thank you  Ho I am so looking forward to meeting you all  Will Karol be there ?


----------



## Sarpijk (29 Oct 2015)

Ηi Roy! I like the new scape! How is your pinnatifida doing? I got some as well (for the third time) and I still don't know the secret to keeping it healthy!


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Oct 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Andy, Thank you  Ho I am so looking forward to meeting you all  Will Karol be there ?


Hi Roy, Me too. Yes, Me, Karol and Miro will be there.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2015)

Big clown said:


> Hi Roy, Me too. Yes, Me, Karol and Miro will be there.



Hi Andy,  See you all there


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Oct 2015)

Sarpijk said:


> Ηi Roy! I like the new scape! How is your pinnatifida doing? I got some as well (for the third time) and I still don't know the secret to keeping it healthy!



Hi Sarpijk, Thank you  The H/pinn was growing really fast. Then I trimmed it back. Now it seems to have slowed down. Its sending out lots of runners with healthy baby plants on though. These I will use in other Scapes or Wabi-Kusa 

I have very hard water Dosing EI-- pressurised Co2  water change 50% a week


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 Oct 2015)

loverly pictures again. keep up the good work

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Oct 2015)

Hi Manu, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (30 Oct 2015)

Great pics of the tank, lovely layout again 
Jim


----------



## Rob Dahl (8 Nov 2015)

Nice layout indeed Roy.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Nov 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

Hi All, Gave the plants a trim took out the Bolbitus difformis and  Eusteralis stellata as they was not doing well. More plants for W-K's 

This tank is coming to the end. So planted some plants that I need for my next project a 40 cm cube.

Some photos 

A new 30 cm cube will be coming soon 

Upload a file ?? its saying file to big ?? Ho well back to photo bucket for now


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

Hi Andy, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

Hi Sarpijk, Thank you


----------



## banthaman.jm (11 Nov 2015)

Good bye 40cm, hello 30cm  can't wait to see what you do with the 30. 
Jim


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Good bye 40cm, hello 30cm  can't wait to see what you do with the 30.
> Jim



Hi Jim,Thank you 

Hello 40 cm and a rescape of the 30cm


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2015)

Hi Manu Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Nov 2015)

Hi All, Last couple of photos of the plants pearling 
Rescape coming soon.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 Nov 2015)

Hi Banthaman, Thank you


----------



## Frenchi (26 Nov 2015)

Stunning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (26 Nov 2015)

Wow! That rotala (C.) is realy growing fast, can't wait to see  it pop color in it's tips when getting closer to the surface...  Lovely pictures.. Love that golden anubias in the middle..  Also that shoreweed up front is an intresting plant...  Inspirational little scape bursting with health..


----------



## IdoWiseman (6 Dec 2015)

Update? 

Lovely journal!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Matt, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Hi All,The time has come this thread is now closed.  

Thank you all for your encouraging reply's and likes though out this journal 

Some of the plants from this Cube Will be going in my new 40cm Cube "" A Touch of red""

I will be starting a new journal for the  30cm Cube Quite soon


----------



## Nelson (7 Dec 2015)

You can't close a thread/journal without a final pic ......................


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Nelson said:


> You can't close a thread/journal without a final pic ......................



Hi Nelson, Its being stripped out as we speak  No final photo 

One photo of the next project Just one rock  UG and a couple of other plants  It looking better now after three months DSM

Updates Coming soon  

Ho the Wife let me buy another 30cm Cube so I could DSM this one One photo of the start


----------



## Nelson (7 Dec 2015)

What stone is that ?.


----------



## zozo (7 Dec 2015)

UG!!!! ....  This is going to Rock!!...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

Nelson said:


> What stone is that ?.



Hi Nelson, I think its Baltic stone other name Manten stone.The rock just said buy me and add some plants   

I think I am addicted to Scaping and Wabi-Kusa ???


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2015)

zozo said:


> UG!!!! ....  This is going to Rock!!...



Hi Marcel, Well I had a lot of help on the way with this one my friend  

We will tell all in the New journal


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Dec 2015)

Hi All Thread Closed 

New Journal
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-the-rock.39181/


----------



## Rob Dahl (2 Feb 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi All, The Cube 12" Started in June 2013 Had a algae problem when i started this little one but got it under control with triple dosing liquid Co2  Am now running Diy Co2 with a bell system Re started on 10 October 2013 And is now home to 4 happy Amano shrimp All going well so far some pics the last pic is how it looks to day
> 
> View attachment 26807


Just looked at it again and  it's still one of my favorites


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Rob Dahl said:


> Just looked at it again and  it's still one of my favorites



Hi Rob, Thank You


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Hi Frenchi, Thank you


----------



## Joe Turner (2 Feb 2016)

Greenfinch, what an amazing tank! So pleasing to read through, and totally agree with Mr. Teapot, it must have been a joy to live with! I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere along the line but I couldn't find your ferts regime? What were you dosing?  

Really enjoying the new UG scape too!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Feb 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Greenfinch, what an amazing tank! So pleasing to read through, and totally agree with Mr. Teapot, it must have been a joy to live with! I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere along the line but I couldn't find your ferts regime? What were you dosing?
> 
> Really enjoying the new UG scape too!



Hi Joe, Thank You 
That was some time back. I think at the time it was Seachem  Flourish and root tabs


----------



## rebel (31 Aug 2016)

any updates on the 30 cube?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

rebel said:


> any updates on the 30 cube?



Hi Rebel, Been away on holiday for 5 weeks by the sea. Tanks did not do well with that amount of neglect All my tanks and Wabi-Kusa's have been shut down. Will be starting some new projects soon 

Regards Roy


----------



## zozo (13 Sep 2016)

Hey Welcome back mate.  At least you had 5 weeks sea air to breath, hope you had a nice time.. Can't wait to see what inspiration it has brought you.. Pitty for the shallow  but you come up with something even beter, i bet..


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Sep 2016)

Hi Marcel, Thanks mate nice to be back 
Yes it was a fantastic holiday we only had one day of rain in five weeks amazing for England

Looking forward to starting my new projects soon. Just having a rest after the long holiday. Me and the Wife need it now the Grandson is back at school


----------



## zozo (13 Sep 2016)

That's what most holidays are for, comming home exhausted..  I wonder who came up with the concept we need vacation to rest, it never worked for me..
Good to hear you all had a great time..


----------



## Rob Dahl (13 Sep 2016)

Roy, sorry to hear about tanks. I've been fortunate to have had good, responsible people take care of mine. This year I didn't go anywhere so tank was my responsibility. I look forward to your new aquarium adventures.
All the best mate,


----------

